# Birth and Beyond Guidelines



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Welcome to Birth and Beyond! The Birth and Beyond boards are for discussion and respectful requests for information, personal experiences and evidence-based research to help mothers learn about natural birth, minimizing intervention and navigating the postpartum period.

Quote:

From Peggy O'Mara, owner and publisher of Mothering/MDC:

Natural family living views pregnancy and birth as normal bodily processes, not disease states...Similarly, birth is seen as a normal event that does not require drugs or intervention. Birth is not perceived this way because women who embrace the natural way are more heroic or tolerant of pain. It is perceived this way simply because a drug-free mother and baby have distinct advantages. A mother avails herself of an ecstatic birth chemistry that unlocks a dormant, instinctual maternal intelligence; a baby begins life without having imprinted on drugs and awake enough to successfully breastfeed.

It is not surprising, then, that the ideas of natural family living meet at the intersection of instinct and science. Personal intuition is often supported by scientific evidence...

The ideas of natural family living have heart and meaning and are a sustainable way of caring for children. They are not a dogma. I want to know not that you have followed my way, but that you know what your own way is. And I hope that you will realize that the current cultural values regarding birth and parenting are social constructions of our times. Only by reconsidering them will you have the whole picture, and only the whole picture is good enough for your child.
While Mothering is a strong supporter of natural childbirth, midwifery and homebirth, cesareans are a fact of life for some mothers and babies. To facilitate a supportive and welcoming atmosphere for everyone, we ask that you post with sensitivity and compassion to respect the diversity of birth experiences. A critique of the cesarean culture in today's society is not, and should not become, a critique of the women who have had cesareans.

The purpose of the natural childbirth movement is to maximize health and happiness for women, children, families and society. Requests for further information, evidence-based protocols, links to research and articles, personal experiences and opinions are encouraged. Please see the Birth and Beyond forum's Disclaimer to ensure that your posts neither seek nor give medical advice. Please also see our Namecalling Reminder here and our Resource Thread here.

You may contact a moderator if at any time you are unsure about the Forum Guidelines or if you have any questions, concerns or comments. As always, please make sure your posts are in accordance with the MDC User Agreement.

Thank you!


----------

